# First time with CRS! Low tech 3 gallon



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello everyone!

It's been a crazy year for me and as a result, my tanks have been pretty neglected and not-so-booming with life. Now that things have calmed down a little, I'm ready to get back into that shrimp life, starting with some CRS's thanks to frank and Tim! 
I've noticed that the forum has been a little quieter these days, so I thought I'd just make a post to share my excitement .

I've never really monitored or paid much attention to gh/kh, which I am now. Hopefully I can keep my parameters up to par, so my next update will include some shrimplets!

Tank: 3 gallon Do!aqua
Substrate: tropica aquarium soil
Plants: honestly I'm not 100% sure what everything is (I'm no plant expert) but I know I've got some anubias, bolbitis, needle leaf java fern, and some sort of crypt I think. Oh and some little floaters.
Additives: prime to condition, equilibrium to raise gh to 5. pH is currently at ~6.4.

We'll see how it goes!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Looking forward to the updates!!!


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

hello shrimp keeper :lol:

 look for eggs after your female molts. Mines are 3 week into being berried and eggs are now semi transparent with a dark center spot. I've attached a picture of a female when I first saw eggs. I keep my tank temp at 23 celcius, ph of 7.1. My shrimps always hangout by the fissidens















Babies are found! 3 weeks being berried, eggs start completely brown then slightly transparent with a pink/red hue. You can already see the red bands on the shell. :bigsmile:


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

It was very nice meeting you Jasmine. The 3G looks like a great home for them and they colored up nicely.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't mind spending the money, Flourish Excel will do wonders for plant growth. A small tank like that wouldn't take much. I dose at about half the recommended amount every other day.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Wyvc said:


> hello shrimp keeper :lol:
> 
> look for eggs after your female molts. Mines are 3 week into being berried and eggs are now semi transparent with a dark center spot. I've attached a picture of a female when I first saw eggs. I keep my tank temp at 23 celcius, ph of 7.1. My shrimps always hangout by the fissidens
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! Your shrimp look lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Itchy said:


> It was very nice meeting you Jasmine. The 3G looks like a great home for them and they colored up nicely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim


So great to meet you as well Tim. Fingers crossed for some babies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

TomC said:


> If you don't mind spending the money, Flourish Excel will do wonders for plant growth. A small tank like that wouldn't take much. I dose at about half the recommended amount every other day.


I'm a little wary about using excel just because I've read lots of posts about excel not being great for shrimp tanks and causing die offs. Perhaps I'll try it in my shrimpless tank.... unless I put shrimp in it .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

jasmine said:


> I'm a little wary about using excel just because I've read lots of posts about excel not being great for shrimp tanks and causing die offs. Perhaps I'll try it in my shrimpless tank.... unless I put shrimp in it .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have kept cherries and amanos in excel tanks, but I understand your reluctance. It would be awful to lose a tank of crystals.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I "free pour" Excel in my 5g with CRS. Definitely more than the recommended dose. Approx a half-glug every second day. They are breeding like rabbits. I did start slow over 3-4 days but in my opinion they aren't sensitive to it. And I only really do top ups, maybe a 30% WC per month.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Excel is a waste of money and it's toxic to anything it comes in contact with. A pressurized system is alot safer and costs less. However it is relatively safe for fish and shrimp if you start at the recommended dose and gradually raise it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A pressurize system would be nice, but I go with Excel because it is easy. It definitely works very well. I believe there is a non-fish-store alternative that is cheaper. (Metricide?)


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

An established tank is more important than anything. Once your tank is fully mature, I wouldn't be too worried with a bit of excel here and there! I only ever use it to destroy BBA... and ofc, if money is not an issue, pressurized system is always the best choice. If you want a low-tech tank to look healthy and lush, I think it's more a matter of plant choice though (rather than Co2/excel).


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dou said:


> An established tank is more important than anything. Once your tank is fully mature, I wouldn't be too worried with a bit of excel here and there! I only ever use it to destroy BBA... and ofc, if money is not an issue, pressurized system is always the best choice. If you want a low-tech tank to look healthy and lush, I think it's more a matter of plant choice though (rather than Co2/excel).


Great looking aquarium. Cant wait for the updates

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Fed the little guys a piece of boiled spinach today. They are loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I forgot to mention, passive co2 ! It's probably the safest way to get some co2 without a pressurized system or using excel. You just buy those tropica or Ista co2 cans and fill up a co2 bell and let it dissolve. 

BTW, nice shrimp!


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Update:

Found my first berried crs today!! It's crazy how much excitement these little critters can bring you. Here's a photo:










Ive been doing ~25% weekly water changes, pH 6.8, GH 3-4, temp 72-73 degrees C. 
I also added an Azoo mignon filter, which has increased flow significantly.

I know I'm not supposed to count my chickens before they hatch, but I'm super excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy new year everyone!

Since I last posted, my tank has been doing terribly . I had one shrimp die every other day for a couple weeks in December and only had one left (the berried one, luckily). I am not sure what happened, as all my parameters stayed the same. The only thing I could think of was perhaps something was introduced when I put the azoo filter in that was toxic, or the temperature fluctuated too much during the really cold nights, but one can only speculate. Super frustrating because all was going so well beforehand. It has been a very sad month, until today when I spotted baby shrimp!!

I have no idea how mama shrimp made it when all the others didn't, but she is a trooper. Hopefully her babies will be too.

Here are a couple pictures:



























There are 4 that I can see in this photo - can you spot them all? 

I was going to give up on CRS's for a while once this last shrimp died, but now I have hope again! Looks like I'm in the market for some more. If you have some to sell..... let me know .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

New baby shrimps! Congratulations!
I was in similar situation with CBS just over half a year ago. All 10 original shrimp died, only 4 babies survive and now new colony growing.
Do not give up- shrimp are interesting.
If you would like more CRS I have some for sale.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

One tip from me.. when I start using more Indian Almond Leaves - the shrimp are happier. I suggest you dump a leaf or two in there (dont have to pre-soak it) and let it do its thing =). I'm praying for that momma too! I built a colony of over 40+ wine reds from just 4 (after starting with 12 and losing 8). You can do it!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

From my experience, keeping everything stable is the most important. My colony started from 20 to over 200 in about 3 months. I am lazy and almost never change water (maybe once every 6 weeks), shrimps are happy and breed like crazy.


----------

